# Translation into Greek of English song



## Theseus (Nov 14, 2012)

This is an incomparably beautiful song - words by Arthur Sullivan of Gilbert & Sullivan fame - based on Handel's original in Tolomeo. See the marvellous original on YouTube:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ff0PDotr0A
Perhaps a colleague could translate the English verses into Greek if at some time they have the leisure. The Italian is 

Non lo diro col Labbro
Che tanto ardir non ha;
Forse con le faville
Dell'avide pupille,
Per dir come tutt'ardo,
Lo sguardo Parlera


"Silent Worship"

Did you not hear My Lady
Go down the garden singing
Blackbird and thrush were silent
To hear the alleys ringing

Oh saw you not My Lady
Out in the garden there
Shaming the rose and lily
For she is twice as fair.

Though I am nothing to her
Though she must rarely look at me
And though I could never woo her
I love her till I die.

Surely you heard My Lady
Go down the garden singing
Silencing all the songbirds
And setting the alleys ringing.

But surely you see My Lady
Out in the garden there
Rivaling the glittering sunshine
With a glory of golden hair.

I'm sure a Geek version of the English or the Italian would sound equally beautiful sung to this sweetest of melodies.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 14, 2012)

I will give it a go later. Thanks, Theseus! :)


----------



## Theseus (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you getting anywhere with your translation, Az? ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Theseus said:


> I'm sure a *Geek* version of the English or the Italian would sound equally beautiful sung to this sweetest of melodies.


...or is this the problem? :cheek::lol:


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 30, 2012)

Ι will do it as promised but work comes first, my dear Theseus.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks, Az. I wasn't trying to hurry you. I know how much work most contributors on this site have to do in addition. As & when....:)


----------

